# Looking for a French Vet for dog worming tab near Calais.



## Greenwayjay (Jun 7, 2017)

On my way back from a great month away, mainly touring Denmark, which is a great place to take your van and dog. 

Anyway, I will be needing to get him sorted for a worming tablet by a Vet, somewhere nearish Calais, (probably been asked before but nothing coming up in my searches) so, any current recommendations  please?


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2017)

I would not advise getting too near Calais, the closer you get the more they charge, have a look at this thread
https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ded-vets-europe.html?highlight=Vets+in+france


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 7, 2017)

When we are within the 5 day (I think) window we start looking at any vets we pass, as the closer to Calais, the more expensive it tends to be & I couldn't stand the worry of missing one at the last minutes.


----------



## Greenwayjay (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks for info, I will look into that. 

I'm miles away at the mo in Belgium so am just getting organised for the trip back early next week.

I'm aware of the timings to be within the 120 hours of him having the tab and getting back to the U.K. But I've got a few days yet to get it sorted and more touring with no particular plan on where togo in that corner of France, apart from find a decent cheep Vet away from the port.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 7, 2017)

May I suggest you do what I do?

There are many vets in France even in the smallest towns. I use Google Maps to search for a vet near my location. This will show you the location and the opening times, and usually a link to the practice website.

In my experience the staff usually speak English. I just turn up and ask. Be aware that not all the vets are familiar with the passport scheme so do make sure you know how to instruct them.

It is definitely cheaper away from the ports.

Finally don't forget the time window is 24 - 120 hours.


----------



## Herman (Jun 7, 2017)

Has it got to be in France as we are planning to go to Holland this year via the Chunnel. So could we use a vets in Holland or Belgium.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 7, 2017)

A vet in Belgium will be far cheaper than in France!


----------



## saxonborg (Jun 7, 2017)

Herman said:


> Has it got to be in France as we are planning to go to Holland this year via the Chunnel. So could we use a vets in Holland or Belgium.



I used a vet in Germany, from memory it was about 12 Euros for a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Weston (Jun 7, 2017)

We start looking as soon as we hit the 5 day (120 hours) point. Lots are included in our Tomtom plus the wife has her phone to check. The cheapest ever we found is 10 Euros and the most 45 Euros both in Germany. We used the 10 Euro one twice once on the way to Norway and then again on our way back to the UK. I have come across a few vets where there is often a nurse in, they will sell you the tablets but can not stamp the book so check before handing your money over.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jun 8, 2017)

I know that this will not apply to your planned trip but, the most expensive vet is the one near the aire at Honfleur.
Last year we took our own Milbamax tablet with us from England. She was unable to persuade our dog to take it, and we ended up giving it to him ourselves, but she managed to invent a bill of 46 euros! Pure extortion imho.


----------

